
Sliding right into disaster: Left-to-right sliding windows leak [pdf] - eamann
https://eprint.iacr.org/2017/627.pdf
======
sliken
So 1024 bit RSA is cracked, good things most standards moved to 2k bit awhile
back. SSH no longer allows 1kbit DSA keys in most distros. Pretty sure 1k bit
certificates are deprecated these days.

------
baldeagle
Regarding crypto. I was expecting time series data analysis. Didn't even
finish the abstract.

